

What Is Wrong About NULL in OOP? (webinar Recorded) - yegor256a
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3aNJX7AP3M

======
tantalor
Using non-nullable types aggressively helps a great deal. You don't need to
trust that your code doesn't have timebombs; the compiler can verify that
those objects are always non-null. You can continue to use nullable types as
simple form of "maybe"; no wrapper object is necessary. When most of your
objects are non-nullable then the nullable cases are noticeable, and you know
when you need to handle the null case and when you don't.

In JavaScript, for example, Closure Compiler and Flow both support non-
nullable types.

